# "Tell me what to do" missing from Excel tool bar



## excelimprove (Jun 8, 2020)

I can't seem to find the version of Excel. I thought it was 2016, but viewing "About" now says recently updated April 2020 and that it's part of Office 365. 
I am barely in Lesson 1 and don't have this menu item. Is something wrong?


----------



## Larry Haydn (Jun 9, 2020)

The common name might be Excel 365?
But if you want to check the real version number, it would be v16.xx


----------



## Fluff (Jun 9, 2020)

@Larry Haydn 
The v16.xx applies to Excel versions 2016, 2019 & 365.

@excelimprove 
If you click on File, Account it will tell you what version you are using. 
Something like


----------



## excelimprove (Jun 9, 2020)

Ah, here it is:  Microsoft 365 and yes, it is 2016. So is this version supposed to have "Tell me what to do" option in the Excel Ribbon (not tool bar)?


----------



## Fluff (Jun 10, 2020)

Ok, your version is 365 not 2016 & I don't think it has that option in the ribbon.


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 10, 2020)

I expect it was decided to remove it from 365 as there was a lot of complaints on the Microsoft community from people who didn't like it (and liked even less that there wasn't the option for the user to hide or remove it).


----------



## excelimprove (Jun 11, 2020)

Thank you all for answers. I am not technical, so suggestion is a bit beyond my understanding. Perhaps when Microsoft Store opens again, I can take this to them. I thought "Tell me what to do" was the "Help" menu. I am so disappointed. Now that I think of it, I wonder what would happen if I logged out of Microsoft and just use the installed software on my local drive -  if then I would have the menu. But then that would not be efficient, since I am using some Cloud space, and I think I need to be logged in to receive updates? I'm sorry, hopefully my next question will be of a different nature.


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 11, 2020)

excelimprove said:


> I wonder what would happen if I logged out of Microsoft and just use the installed software on my local drive



It won't make a difference using the 365 on the drive. 



excelimprove said:


> I thought "Tell me what to do" was the "Help" menu



Do you have a bar that just says search (or press Alt + Q)? if you type in a function there say subtotal you should get help options come up in a popup below.

Can you also please update your office version to 365 in your profile, as it could cause issues with some of the help you receive if you don't.


----------



## excelimprove (Jun 11, 2020)

Yes, thank you, MARK858, I changed my version to 365 on my profile and I am able to use Search Bar, which works well if I am looking for a formula or something with a simple Excel term. I believe what I was looking for was the one click option to display the "Help" task pane where I can ask a question. Instead of clicking the Help tab and then the "question mark inside the circle" button on the tool bar, I finally added this icon to my Customized Tool bar. Now I can go to the task pane directly and ask for steps. Thank you all for assistance.


----------



## MARK858 (Jun 11, 2020)

If you want the Help task pane I find it easier to press F1.


----------

